# My first Peach faces when i was a girl.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Everyone!!! I thought i'd share this photo with you all these were my first two peach faces i had when i was a girl. The yellow and pink peach face use to sit in my pocket and wouldn't come out...They are now gone but the photo's of them is nice to have the yellow and pink peach face was called Peachy and the red one was called Popeye... Maybe one day ill get another one...But i am very happy with Indigo. I love all animals and birds.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww such a nice photo, Lyn! I didn't know you had lovebirds before and I totally dig their names, especially Popeye!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jedikeet said:


> Aww such a nice photo, Lyn! I didn't know you had lovebirds before and I totally dig their names, especially Poopie!


Yes Nick i did have peach faces when i was young. I meant to say that the red peach faces name was Popeye. Glad you liked them.. I thought i'd surprise everyone with this photo. I have talked about it to someone on here not sure who though..


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Great photo from the past Lyn! You look cute with the birds!  I love the early photos, thanks so much for sharing! :hug:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

despoinaki said:


> Great photo from the past Lyn! You look cute with the birds!  I love the early photos, thanks so much for sharing! :hug:


Thank you Despina.. I was only to happy to share my photos with you all...


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

You look adorable Lyn and so do Peachy and Popeye.
What a lovely picture !


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice photo, Lyn! Your Popeye looks like my lovebird Khaleesi and they aren't peach face lovebirds. They belong to the eye ring sub species of lovebird. 
They are Fischer's lovebirds.  The peach faced ones don't have red beaks either.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Juhi said:


> You look adorable Lyn and so do Peachy and Popeye.
> What a lovely picture !


Thank you Juhi. Peachy was such a cute little guy when he sat in my pocket and Popeye loved being cuddled in my hand..Maybe ill get another peach face one day..


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Lyn,

Your little Peachy and Popeye were quite cute (as were you)! It was lovely of you to share the picture with us. *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Very nice photo Lyn...thanks for sharing...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Lyn,
> 
> Your little Peachy and Popeye were quite cute (as were you)! It was lovely of you to share the picture with us. *


Thanks deb. I wanted to show you that I had a peach face the same as your peachy... I was happy to share the photo with you all.


jonah said:


> Very nice photo Lyn...thanks for sharing...


Thanks Randy...


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Great picture Lyn. You look really cute. So do the birds.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kate C said:


> Great picture Lyn. You look really cute. So do the birds.


Thank you Kate. I am glad you liked my photo.


----------

